# Fish Oil increases muscle protein synthesis



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish Oil increases muscle protein synthesis (*study) by Anthony Roberts Long-chain omega-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids (LCn-3PUFAs) are abundantly found in fish oil, and are both highly lipolytic (i.e. they burn fat) as well as highly anabolic (i.e. they build muscle). One of the more interesting facts about fish oil is that it doesn???t hinder the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

